# whos brewing what?



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

@Ginweed

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is my favorite beer. Would you mind posting or PMing me your recipe?

BTW... I have just started homebrewing. My first was a Belgian Wit, then a Nut brown ale, and a Irish red ale still in secondary.

My next two brews are a 2 hearted clone and a Founders breakfast stout clone.

Thanks


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

jmich24 said:


> @Ginweed
> 
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is my favorite beer. Would you mind posting or PMing me your recipe?


I was really happy with how this recipe turned out. Very close to the real SNPA. I kegged 5 gallons and bottled the other 5. The 5 gallons from the corny is gone. 

I found the recipe for a 5 gallon batch on the Northern Brewer Forum and just doubled it. Here it is:

Batch Size (Gal): 6.50 Wort Size (Gal): 6.50 
Total Grain (Lbs): 12.50 
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.11 
Anticipated SRM: 8.0 
Anticipated IBU: 37.0 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77 % 
Wort Boil Time: 70 Minutes 
Actual OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.16 
Actual FG: 1.011 Plato: 3.17 
Alc by Weight: 4.21 by Volume: 5.39 From Measured Gravities. 
ADF: 75.9 RDF 63.2 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation. 
Actual Mash System Efficiency: 79 % 
Anticipated Points From Mash: 53.07 
Actual Points From Mash: 54.22 

Pre-Boil Amounts 
---------------- 
Evaporation Rate: 18.00 Percent Per Hour 
Raw Pre-Boil Amounts - only targeted volume/gravity and evaporation 
rate taken into account: 
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 8.23 Gal 
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.46 Plato 
With sparge water, mash water, additional infusions, vessel losses, top-up 
water and evaporation rate recorded in the Water Needed Calculator: 
Water Needed Pre-Boil Wort Size: 7.75 Gal 
Water Needed Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG 11.08 Plato 

Grain/Extract/Sugar 
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
8.0 1.00 lbs. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60 
92.0 11.50 lbs. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 2 
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon. 

Hops 
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
0.50 oz. Magnum Pellet 13.60 25.4 60 min. 
0.50 oz. Perle Pellet 7.70 7.3 30 min. 
1.00 oz. Cascade Pellet 5.80 4.3 10 min. 
2.00 oz. Cascade Pellet 5.45 0.0 0 min. 

Yeast 
----- 
S-05, US-56, 1056 or WL 001 


Mash Schedule 
------------- 
Mash Type: Single Step 
Heat Type: Direct 
Grain Lbs: 12.50 
Water Qts: 16.00 - Before Additional Infusions 
Water Gal: 4.00 - Before Additional Infusions 
Qts Water Per Lbs Grain: 1.28 
Grain Temp: 72 F 
Dough In Temp: 0 Time: 0 
Saccharification Rest Temp: 153 Time: 60 
Mash-out Rest Temp: 168 Time: 5 
Sparge Temp: 170 Time: 10 
Runnings Stopped At: 1.010 SG 2.56 Plato 

Total Mash Volume Gal: 5.00 - After Additional Infusions 
All temperature measurements are degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## jkola404 (Nov 28, 2001)

If anyone is interested in making some mead this summer, I am a beekeeper in the Grand Rapids area and have some honey forsale. If interested send me a PM.

I will hopfully be starting my first batch next week.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow... noone brewing anything?! I'm planning a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale all grain... the recipe I was planning on following is pretty close to the one above. Looking forward to it. Anyone else have something in the works?


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Ginweed said:


> I was really happy with how this recipe turned out. Very close to the real SNPA. I kegged 5 gallons and bottled the other 5. The 5 gallons from the corny is gone.
> 
> I found the recipe for a 5 gallon batch on the Northern Brewer Forum and just doubled it. Here it is:
> 
> ...



I like the looks of that recipe, which yeast would you chose?


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I would use Fermentis US 05 or Nottingham. US 05 would be my first choice. It is a nice clean American ale yeast and my go to for a pale. 

I have a 1 gallon batch of apple cranberry inmate type brew ready to bottle and another 5 gallon batch of the Belgian wheat I make and have grown very fond of.


----------

